# hintergründe auf den folgenden seiten?



## djsupreme (1. April 2007)

liebe leute,

ich möchte gerne wissen wie diese hintergründe auf den folgenden seiten nachgebaut werden?

http://www.mediengestalter-blog.de/category/selbststaendigkeit/

http://www.don-vec.de/

wie wird ausserdem dieser zeichungseffekt umgesetzt?

http://www.jamfm.de/

bei googel bin ich nicht fündig geworden, weil ich die bezeichnungen nicht kenne! 
ich hoffe ich könnte mir weiter helfen, wäre euch sehr dankbar.

vielen dank!


----------



## woni (1. April 2007)

Also zu den Hintergründen, da wird ein einzelnes Segment genommen, und als Hintergrundbild definiert.


----------

